# SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit ALL CAR SHOW/HOP & Pin-up Contest



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to get this out there and let you know that SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/bicycle and Hop will be held again at the Santa Maria Fair park on August 19th, 2012. So set your calanders and come out and support SOFTIN's special needs people.

I will be sending e-mails out this week for pre-reg's. 

Any suggestions on Artist, please send me a PM. 

I'll be posting a flyer as soon as I can.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to get this out there and let you know that SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/bicycle and Hop will be held again at the Santa Maria Fair park on August 19th, 2012. So set your calanders and come out and support SOFTIN's special needs people.
> 
> ...



*Awesome looking forward to next years show!:thumbsup:*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Great! I'll hope to be able to chit chat with everyone this year!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another pin-up contest?? :fool2:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Another pin-up contest?? :fool2:


 YUP! Just for you guys! 









Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


This just brought tears to my eyes! My heart goes out to her and her family....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT more info and flyer coming soon. Need suggestions on what Artists to bring out. PM me and let me know your thoughts on how to make this year a good show!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to get this out there and let you know that SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/bicycle and Hop will be held again at the Santa Maria Fair park on August 19th, 2012. So set your calanders and come out and support SOFTIN's special needs people.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> TTT


:wave:




SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


 :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ is in..............lookig forward to a bigger and better car show this year. As always, it is for a good cause. When you come out to the trophy presentation, i will tell you exactly what S.O.F.T.I.N. is and does. MARK YOU CALENDARS!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ is in..............lookig forward to a bigger and better car show this year. As always, it is for a good cause. When you come out to the trophy presentation, i will tell you exactly what S.O.F.T.I.N. is and does. MARK YOU CALENDARS!!!


TTT thanks!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Email me if you need pre-reg forms! Early Bird pre-reg ends December 31st then into normal pre-reg.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 393593
> 
> 
> 
> Email me if you need pre-reg forms! Early Bird pre-reg ends December 31st then into normal pre-reg.


TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

missed it last year :banghead: but how bout a wet t shirt contest? I'll be the judge for free :x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> missed it last year :banghead: but how bout a wet t shirt contest? I'll be the judge for free :x:


If you get in the contest I will vote 4 u.:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If you get in the contest I will vote 4 u.:bowrofl::bowrofl:


you not in jail no more we don't play that gay shit here :buttkick::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> you not in jail no more we don't play that gay shit here :buttkick::roflmao:


Me chingaste:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT



:h5:



EL RAIDER said:


> missed it last year :banghead: but how bout a wet t shirt contest? I'll be the judge for free :x:


 Missed seeing you and your son! HOpefully you can make it out this year!


djmikethecholodj said:


> If you get in the contest I will vote 4 u.:bowrofl::bowrofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Me chingaste:bowrofl:


:roflmao:is all in good fun cabron hope you and la Familia are doing well 



SOFTIN said:


> :h5:
> 
> Missed seeing you and your son! HOpefully you can make it out this year!
> :roflmao:


hopefully we can make it out there uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> :roflmao:is all in good fun cabron hope you and la Familia are doing well
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully we can make it out there uffin:


 That would be awesome Jesse!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

View attachment 393593



Email me if you need pre-reg forms! Early Bird pre-reg ends January 15th then into normal pre-reg.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT happy new year everyone!~


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOFTIN said:


> That would be awesome Jesse!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



djmikethecholodj said:


>


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> missed it last year :banghead: but how bout a wet t shirt contest? I'll be the judge for free :x:


ME TOO:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> ME TOO:thumbsup:


 OOOOh, I hope Martha doesn't read that!! LOL


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

STILL ACCEPTING PRE-REGISTRATIONS, GET EM IN BEFORE THE PRICE GOES UP. YOU DONT WANNA MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW. GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE.:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also dont forget, if you want a vendor spot at this show, YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST PRE-REG YOUR BOOTH. Other wise you can not get a spot. All vendors will be placed on the insurance list, so you must pre-reg.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Also dont forget, if you want a vendor spot at this show, YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST PRE-REG YOUR BOOTH. Other wise you can not get a spot. All vendors will be placed on the insurance list, so you must pre-reg.


 Thanks Mike!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

SOFTIN said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to get this out there and let you know that SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit All Car/Truck/Motorcycle/bicycle and Hop will be held again at the Santa Maria Fair park on August 19th, 2012. So set your calanders and come out and support SOFTIN's special needs people.
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HOP PAY OUT GOING TO BE :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll check with the Hop sector and let you know!:biggrin:

:wave:Brandon!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

little by little, this show is coming............


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> little by little, this show is coming............


 yup! Give me a call at the shop Mike!


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

*I hope there is no beer for sale at this show*!:wow:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

lownslow805 said:


> *I hope there is no beer for sale at this show*!:wow:


No I don't think there is this a kids event to benefit the Softin program!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

CROWDS91 said:


> No I don't think there is this a kids event to benefit the Softin program!


Thats good news to hear:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT THE HOP PAY OUT GOING TO BE :wave:


I'll check with the guys doing the hop for us and see and post as soon as I get word on that. Still working on sponsors for it. You know how that goes.



lownslow805 said:


> *I hope there is no beer for sale at this show*!:wow:


  No there will be no beer being sold at the show. The fairgrounds security will be checking trunks and wheel wells for containers and under bumpers! LOL


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, this is the deal. SOFTIN has decided not to sign a major artist for one reason and one reason only, lack of funds. We were hoping to try and bring a class act but the budget did not allow. We are hoping to continue to have a successful show because the need that SOFTIN feeds is greatly needed. I would like to ask EVERYONE reading this post to please come and support this years show so that next year, Lord willing, a major artist may come out and perform for the benefit of the kids that badly need our help. Raffles tickets are going to be a BIG part of it so please, buy with your heart. I have been saying "We" because I am on the Board of Directors and so I can give you all official information. Just a reminder, ALL VENDORS MUST PRE-REG BEFORE THE SHOW. BOOTHS ARE $150 AND THAT INCLUDES THE NEEDED INSURANCE.
THANK YOU.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:wave: HEY TIFFANY :wave:uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello everyone!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, all vendors must pre-reg for this show in order to be on the insurance coverage for the day. No drive-up vendors will be allowed.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, this is the deal. SOFTIN has decided not to sign a major artist for one reason and one reason only, lack of funds. We were hoping to try and bring a class act but the budget did not allow. We are hoping to continue to have a successful show because the need that SOFTIN feeds is greatly needed. I would like to ask EVERYONE reading this post to please come and support this years show so that next year, Lord willing, a major artist may come out and perform for the benefit of the kids that badly need our help. Raffles tickets are going to be a BIG part of it so please, buy with your heart. I have been saying "We" because I am on the Board of Directors and so I can give you all official information. Just a reminder, ALL VENDORS MUST PRE-REG BEFORE THE SHOW. BOOTHS ARE $150 AND THAT INCLUDES THE NEEDED INSURANCE.
> THANK YOU.


UNDERSTOOD WITH TTT :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JROCK said:


> UNDERSTOOD WITH TTT :thumbsup:uffin:


Good lookin out.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, this is the deal. SOFTIN has decided not to sign a major artist for one reason and one reason only, lack of funds. We were hoping to try and bring a class act but the budget did not allow. We are hoping to continue to have a successful show because the need that SOFTIN feeds is greatly needed. I would like to ask EVERYONE reading this post to please come and support this years show so that next year, Lord willing, a major artist may come out and perform for the benefit of the kids that badly need our help. Raffles tickets are going to be a BIG part of it so please, buy with your heart. I have been saying "We" because I am on the Board of Directors and so I can give you all official information. Just a reminder, ALL VENDORS MUST PRE-REG BEFORE THE SHOW. BOOTHS ARE $150 AND THAT INCLUDES THE NEEDED INSURANCE.
> THANK YOU.


We do have some cool bands going to play for us! Catalac Angels Thank you so much!! Also a couple other bands. Then we have Good Old Mike the Cholo DJ hitting it up too! If I know Mike you better bring spark plugs and crow bars and jumper cables and anything you got! :rofl:


JROCK said:


> :wave: HEY TIFFANY :wave:uffin:


:wave: Hey you!! Hope to see you and your uncle up this year!



SINFUL1 said:


> TTT


:wave: Brandon!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt ok


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ESEROB said:


> TTT


 :wave:


djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt ok


:wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT cant wait, gonna be a Fantastic Show!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> :wave:


:wave: Hey you! How's it going??



djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup atomic? When's your show?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DTA97 said:


>


Hey You! My life savor Atomic!! How are ya?? What have you been up to??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

DA PAY OUT FOR DPR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Da pay out is hundreds.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> DA PAY OUT FOR DPR


We don't have an exact amount as of yet. We're still working on the sponsorships for the hop. I'll be posting it up as soon as I get it all together and divide it up between 1st 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> TTT





djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


:wave:

Things are coming together quite nicely!! Thank you everyone for your help and support in this! I really appreciate it.


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hop rules?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WE NEED SUPPORT MY BROTHERS THIS SHOW RAISES FUNDS FOR CHILDREN WITH INCARCERATED PARENTS AND CHILDREN WITH SPECIAL NEEDS.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT Qvo mike thanks for the bump in my topic gotta return the favor :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Special thanks to Hook, Line & Sinker tackle shop in Santa Barbara, Shot's by Rico, Current Unlimited in Santa Barbara, J&N Trucking & lowbed services, Danny A pin striping, Deluxe Photography, A&V Automotive Repair and Servicing, Santa Maria Harley Davidson, WaveWalker Charters, Car Ma Customs, Sinful Pleasures, and Mike The Cholo DJ for your contributions for this years show! Thank you all so much! It's going to be a good show this year! I can't wait to see everyone on Sunday August 19th!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I need coffee. Looked up at this and asked, "where's my 'likes' so used to FB. ROLMAO.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> I need coffee. Looked up at this and asked, "where's my 'likes' so used to FB. ROLMAO.


LOL:loco:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> LOL:loco:


:scrutinize::biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD SHOW IN THE 805!...:thumbsup:


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


OGUSO805 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD SHOW IN THE 805!...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

DEJAYICON said:


> TTT :thumbsup:


ICON...YOU READY TO DJ THE HOP....:rimshot:....AHHH YEAAA!!!


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

OGUSO805 said:


> ICON...YOU READY TO DJ THE HOP....:rimshot:....AHHH YEAAA!!!


 Awww Yeah ! Lets Do This ! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD SHOW IN THE 805!...:thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DEJAYICON said:


> Awww Yeah ! Lets Do This ! lol :biggrin:


 Thank you! :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT

http://www.facebook.com/events/144906805603830/


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

SOFTIN said:


> Thank you! :angel:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for vendors. All vendors must pre-reg. No drive-up vendors, sorry.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

POP-LOCKING CONTEST GOING DOWN...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> POP-LOCKING CONTEST GOING DOWN...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VENDORS NEEDED


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## andimarie (Jul 24, 2012)

*Question about Pinup contest*

Hello! I am a pinup model from the monterey county area and am very interested in being part of the pinup contest.
what are the details? thanks so much


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1 st place 300, 2nd place 200 and 3rd Place 100.
Pm me with your email address and I'll send you a registration form


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hop info?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

"Over $1,000 in cash & prizes is to be won" Vintage Style Pin-up Contest. Send in photo along with Stage name & Real name with age & location...to [email protected] Check in at Pin-Up booth near stage no later then 1:00pm.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Hop info?


 I will be posting the info I get from Chris over the weekend. The cash prize count and what not's.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

We have $1600 in Cash prizes for the hop! I will post up the rules over the weekend.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 37" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension..
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 12 Batteries max in trunk.
* 44" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor,shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!


FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.

ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.

ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.

-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-

Joey's Custom will be the official car hop judges.

Club Name:

Your name:

Hop Catagory:

Softin Inc verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. *No refunds*. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of Softin Inc.
​In consideration of the acceptance of the right to participate, all entrants and participants, by execution of this Entry form, release and discharge sponsors, their representatives, and anyone connected with "SOFTIN's 4th Annual Benefit Car Show" and Santa Maria Fairgrounds from all known damages, injuries, losses, and/or other claims from any cause whatsoever that may be suffered by an entrant to his/her property. Further, each entrant agrees to indemnify all of the foregoing entries firms, persons and bodies from any and all liability occasioned from any conduct of entrants or participants assisting or cooperating with the entrant and under the direction and control of entrant.
NO REFUNDS, NO ATTITUDES


Signature:________________________ Date:____________

e-mail address:_____________________________________


Please copy the entire above rules and regulations, sign and date it. Check or money order written to SOFTIN, Inc and mail or drop off August 15, 2012. It must be in our hands by August 15, 2012. Please send to:

4010 Calle Real #5
Santa Barbara, Ca 93110 ​


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

payaso80564 said:


> Hop rules?


 I just posted it...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DIPN714 said:


> DA PAY OUT FOR DPR


Just posted the rules and regulations..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> WHAT THE HOP PAY OUT GOING TO BE :wave:


Just posted the hop rules and regulations..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

lownslow805 said:


> Thats good news to hear:thumbsup:


 There is no alcohol going to be sold at this show! Security will also be checking cars as they come in.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> ...


Single pump batt max is 12!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

CROWDS91 said:


> Single pump batt max is 12!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

PM me if you need pre-reg forms for car entry and/or the hop.

Special thanks to Chris and Joeys Custom Wheel & Tire for doing this for us!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THE SHOW IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER!!! :run:...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> THE SHOW IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER!!! :run:...






If you want to show your car and hop it, pre-reg price for both if it's the same car is $45. On-sight registration for show and hop (if it's the same car) is $55. Send in your pre-reg's and simply put under the catagory line "hop & show". If you need a pre-reg form I can either email it to you or stop by Hook, Line & Sinker in Santa Barbara at 4010 Calle Real #5 between highway 154 and State Street (in the man's mall) next to the gun store and High Time. Or send me your address and I can snail mail them.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there to support....Had a great time last year and this year looks like it's going to be bigger....Make sure to bring the family out to a quality event.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Toro said:


> Impalas Magazine and American Bombs will be there to support....Had a great time last year and this year looks like it's going to be bigger....Make sure to bring the family out to a quality event.....


:thumbsup: Thanks for the support Toro!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone pm'd me a question, so I Thaught I'd 
Better post the answer.

Two people per car entry. You will receive a special made wrist band that one of us will have to put it on.
The park will not allow anyone in unless you have
The wrist band on your wrist. 

Spectator admission price is $10.00 a person.
Children under 6 free. The park does charge to park 
In the parking lot. There are a few outside parking spots
You can park for free. But kind of limited.


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

TTT ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Special Thanks to Santa Maria Elk's Lodge number #1538 for BBQ for us at our benefit car show!!  Tri-tip sandwhiches and hot dogs will be available for purchase at the show until we run out!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> SOFTIN, INC. HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st $300.00 2nd $100.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> ...


Single pump max is 12 (Thanks Chris!!)


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DEJAYICON said:


> TTT ...


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming, get ready.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's coming, get ready.


:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG less then two weeks away!! But I'm a lot less stressed out about it this year!  Thank you everyone for all your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

SOFTIN said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks for the support Toro!


no prob.....been a little hectic recovering from 4 surgeries in the last 10 months, but feeling better....don't want to miss this one....had a great time last year....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG! How come you didn't tell me?? What happened? Glad your feeling better! Hope your done with the surgeries!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BBQ tri tip sandwiches will be sold at the show!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ALMOST SHOWTIME!:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1 week and two days!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you Santa Maria Harley Davidson for
Sponsoring our show!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

We were granted permission to do a move in the night before in one of the buildings! Indoor spot move in is 1:00 PM til 4:00 Pm the day before the show. Any questions pm me.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't miss this one.


----------



## DEJAYICON (Sep 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

7 days left til show time and everything is running smoothly!  It's going to be a lot of fun and I can't wait!!:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a reminder we have move in the afternoon before for one of the inside buildings. If you want inside, pm me for more information. It's first come first serve bases.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

gettin closer


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> gettin closer


6 more sleep nights as the kids would say..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. Sinful Pleasures C.C.
2. New Crowd C.C.
3. Mad Bombers C.C.
4. Touch of Style C.C.
5. Uso C.C.
6. Brown Sensations C.C.
7. No Class Car Club
8. Impressions Car Club
9. Cruceros C.C.
10. One Life C.C.

Who else is coming out to support SOFTIN's kids with special needs?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GOOD SHOW...GOOD CAUSE...GOOD PEOPLE...GOOD HOP...GOOD FOOD...GOOD WEATHER...GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY THIS SUNDAY IN THE 805!...:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CRUISE NIGHT THIS SATURDAY IN SANTA MARIA THE DAY BEFORE THE SOFTIN SHOW...EVERYONE USUALLY MEETS AT PENNYS PARKING LOT AFTER 8PM AND THEN WE ALL HIT BROADWAY AFTER...ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD WEEKEND...:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> GOOD SHOW...GOOD CAUSE...GOOD PEOPLE...GOOD HOP...GOOD FOOD...GOOD WEATHER...GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY THIS SUNDAY IN THE 805!...:thumbsup:


Your wife must be watching you because you 
Didn't mention anything about the pin up girls!
:roflmao:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> Your wife must be watching you because you
> Didn't mention anything about the pin up girls!
> :roflmao:


LOL TIFFANY...I FORGOT ABOUT THEM....AND GOOD PIN UP GIRLS! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO MOVE IN SATURDAY THERE WILL BE SPACES AVAILABLE.

MOVE IN IS FROM 1PM-4pm

GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE GATES CLOSE AT 4pm, AND NO ONE WILL BE ADMITTED IN AFTER THAT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO MOVE IN SATURDAY THERE WILL BE SPACES AVAILABLE.
> 
> MOVE IN IS FROM 1PM-4pm
> 
> GET THERE EARLY BECAUSE GATES CLOSE AT 4pm, AND NO ONE WILL BE ADMITTED IN AFTER THAT


Well not until the next morning anyway


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's finally going down.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Are you all ready??


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> Are you all ready??


 TOUCH OF STYLE IS READY , SEE YOU THERE!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> 1. Sinful Pleasures C.C.
> 2. New Crowd C.C.
> 3. Mad Bombers C.C.
> 4. Touch of Style C.C.
> ...


 :thumbsup:uffin::yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE IS READY , SEE YOU THERE!!!:nicoderm:


See ya there!!


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

PLEBEZ CC will be there.....


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


SOFTIN said:


> 1. Sinful Pleasures C.C.
> 2. New Crowd C.C.
> 3. Mad Bombers C.C.
> 4. Touch of Style C.C.
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*ROLL CALL*

1. Sinful Pleasures C.C.
2. New Crowd C.C.
3. Mad Bombers C.C.
4. Touch of Style C.C.
5. Uso C.C.
6. Brown Sensations C.C.
7. No Class Car Club
8. Impressions Car Club
9. Cruceros C.C.
10. One Life C.C.
11. PLEBEZ C.C. 

Who else is coming out to support SOFTIN's kids with special needs?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

*
CRUCEROS C.C. Will be there to support.....:thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sunday


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:h5: I'm ready!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> 1. Sinful Pleasures C.C.
> 2. New Crowd C.C.
> ...





83_elco said:


> PLEBEZ CC will be there.....


.:thumbsup::h5

Who else is coming out to support SOFTIN's kids with special needs?[/QUOTE]


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This will be another great show for S.O.F.T.I.N.
This is a non-profit organization that I am proud to be part of: not just as the dj/mc/host, but also as a member. There is never enough money to meet all of the needs that we want to, but thanks to you, some of the needs are being met. This is a real fundraiser, thanks to all of you that support by showing up, and to those silent donors.
See you all in the morning


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

If you're not there you'll hear about it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mike is going to be there


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

JUST A FEW MORE HRS UNTIL ROLL IN...COULDNT SLLEP....:banghead:....SO IM ALREADY CLEANING THE 61...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA ON OUR WAY!!!


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

How was it? How many cars.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good show, just not as packed as years past. Thanks for all of those clubs and solo riders for coming out. All of those fine Pin-up girls for adding to the excitement.


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

Rumor has it the show bombed?? WOW epic fail.... Well goes to show.... unorganization and fights wont get you anywhere.... this show needs to go back south.... And if anyone wants to know there were 80 cars at Waller Park and nothing but good times!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Uh oh, sounds like somebody is EXTREMELY BUTTHURT because they got kicked out of the show and weren't allowed to have anything to do with it. Here is my number if you have any further questions 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

hope you arent reffering to me homie.... Just dont want to win another trophy with a label maker sticker on it...thats all. And no ...I didnt want to give my money to a micro mini pimp and his side show circus.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Moonlighters Pres said:


> Rumor has it the show bombed?? WOW epic fail.... Well goes to show.... unorganization and fights wont get you anywhere.... this show needs to go back south.... And if anyone wants to know there were 80 cars at Waller Park and nothing but good times!!!


Back south? Please elaborate.


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

SB.. Ventura....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THERE WAS NO FIGHTS AT THIS SHOW...:nono:...ALL FOR A GOOD CAUSE...:thumbsup:


----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

Moonlighters Pres said:


> Rumor has it the show bombed?? WOW epic fail.... Well goes to show.... unorganization and fights wont get you anywhere.... this show needs to go back south.... And if anyone wants to know there were 80 cars at Waller Park and nothing but good times!!!


The problem is the so called "Super Show" that was at the fairpark put a bad taste in everyones mouth about lowrider shows. People are tired of the fights and drama at the fairpark. Hence the reason people go and support car club shows in the parks. Those are true family events!:drama:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## lownslow805 (Feb 29, 2012)

Moonlighters Pres said:


> hope you arent reffering to me homie.... Just dont want to win another trophy with a label maker sticker on it...thats all. And no ...I didnt want to give my money to a micro mini pimp and his side show circus.


Is the micro mini pimp the guy thats always having those illegal bbqs on broadway & main:dunno:


----------



## Moonlighters Pres (Jul 18, 2012)

lownslow805 said:


> Is the micro mini pimp the guy thats always having those illegal bbqs on broadway & main:dunno:


dont knowif he does im not from Santa Maria, but he looks like he would....


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> View attachment 529068
> View attachment 529069
> View attachment 529070
> View attachment 529071
> View attachment 529072


Nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

The fairpark is a great place for a show. You're right though.. Nobody wants to go somewhere where they think there's going to be bullshit. No matter how positive the event, the one's who create drama are going to do it regardless of where they are at. Too bad there was this perception about the show and another event going on the same day. The show was for a genuinly good cause.


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Moonlighters Pres said:


> hope you arent reffering to me homie.... Just dont want to win another trophy with a label maker sticker on it...thats all. And no ...I didnt want to give my money to a micro mini pimp and his side show circus.


I think the Softin Show from this weekend is being confused with another show at the Fairpark thrown by another promoter...


----------



## atlascustoms (Feb 9, 2006)

PERRO62 said:


> The fairpark is a great place for a show. You're right though.. Nobody wants to go somewhere where they think there's going to be bullshit. No matter how positive the event, the one's who create drama are going to do it regardless of where they are at. Too bad there was this perception about the show and another event going on the same day. The show was for a genuinly good cause.


Thats Right Pepe. I think people mistaked it for the "World Class Super Show" that went sour. Softin Isnt in it for the money or to make a living out of it. Its for a good cause.Regaurdless, I Still a good time and it was drama free.


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


> I think the Softin Show from this weekend is being confused with another show at the Fairpark thrown by another promoter...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


> The fairpark is a great place for a show. You're right though.. Nobody wants to go somewhere where they think there's going to be bullshit. No matter how positive the event, the one's who create drama are going to do it regardless of where they are at. Too bad there was this perception about the show and another event going on the same day. The show was for a genuinly good cause.


VERY WELL SAID.... 

*NO MATTER WHAT CRUCEROS C.C. will be back next year to support Softin and what it stands for..... Keep up the good work for the KIDS..!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

PERRO62 said:


> I think the Softin Show from this weekend is being confused with another show at the Fairpark thrown by another promoter...


I agree! This show is being confused with another
Show that was at the fairgrounds a few months past. 
This show was definitely drama free! 
Very clean show! Nice trophies! The one I received had
Engraved work on! Kids dance contest with trophies and medals too!
Good entertainment! Quality hoppers etc. Good people running the show. Not "pimp" people! Great BBQ that the Elks lodge
Put on for them. 
They're out here throwing a car show for a very good
Cause and not profiting from it. Let's show this
Great organization our support! Two of the co founders
Are lowriders too!


----------



## TATTOOBLU67ELKO (Dec 13, 2010)

Softins is a good show and for a good cause, NO DRAMA HERE!!!! The fairpark is the perfect place for a show! Drama could happen anywhere including the park, I actually think its more dangerous to have it at the park! Too bad there were other car shows going on, not just at Waller Park in Santa Maria, I heard there was one in Oxnard and also in Atascadero. Who knows it might not even be all of that, gas is high and money is tight for people right now! All I know is that I feel good knowing that our clubs money is going to help someone(s) !!!!


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

TATTOOBLU67ELKO said:


> Softins is a good show and for a good cause, NO DRAMA HERE!!!! The fairpark is the perfect place for a show! Drama could happen anywhere including the park, I actually think its more dangerous to have it at the park! Too bad there were other car shows going on, not just at Waller Park in Santa Maria, I heard there was one in Oxnard and also in Atascadero. Who knows it might not even be all of that, gas is high and money is tight for people right now! All I know is that I feel good knowing that our clubs money is going to help someone(s) !!!!


 :thumbsup:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

USO, Cruceros, One Life, Sinbad, Thanks for speaking on the integrity of SOFTIN. We, SOFTIN, will continue to do what we do, that is making a better world for kids that have it bad. Like I said, I was not only the dj, but I too am a member of SOFTIN. This is my way of being able to give back, righting some wrongs.
Thanks for all of you guys' support. See you all next year.


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

SINFUL1 said:


>


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## townbizzness (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice pictures Brandon Caddy looking tight


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

Any pics of the pin up contest?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

still waiting for more people to post up pics. I stopped taking pics half way through, had to help with some things


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> View attachment 529068
> View attachment 529069
> View attachment 529070
> View attachment 529071
> View attachment 529072


:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TATTOOBLU67ELKO said:


> Softins is a good show and for a good cause, NO DRAMA HERE!!!! The fairpark is the perfect place for a show! Drama could happen anywhere including the park, I actually think its more dangerous to have it at the park! Too bad there were other car shows going on, not just at Waller Park in Santa Maria, I heard there was one in Oxnard and also in Atascadero. Who knows it might not even be all of that, gas is high and money is tight for people right now! All I know is that I feel good knowing that our clubs money is going to help someone(s) !!!!


:yes:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

I think whoever started the rumor and turned people
away from this good organization and their good
work should stand up and appologize. Also the person
for posting negative remarks on false accusations and lies as well.
SOFTIN people are good people who put on good
Shows should have the lowriders community's full
Support.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sinbad said:


> I think whoever started the rumor and turned people
> away from this good organization and their good
> work should stand up and appologize. Also the person
> for posting negative remarks on false accusations and lies as well.
> ...


WELL SAID...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

"The micro pimp" put on the Super Show at the Fairpark in March. 
That show had nothing to do with SOFTIN and their August show.
Two entirely different organizations and shows. That's a fact! People
Should do their research before making comments. For a number count,
I counted 97 cars and bikes and a couple motorcycles and nothing but
good times as well! I doubt The Elks Lodge are micro pimps. Who put
up the BBQ for them.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sinbad said:


> I think whoever started the rumor and turned people
> away from this good organization and their good
> work should stand up and appologize. Also the person
> for posting negative remarks on false accusations and lies as well.
> ...


* :thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: TTT FOR NEXT YEARS SOFTIN SHOW...!!!!*


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it going to be the same time next year??
We will be there!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Shoeshine said:


> Is it going to be the same time next year??
> We will be there!!



Actually it is going to be away different next year. I just have to wait to get approval before I spill the beans. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Pics of the chicks?!?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Actually it is going to be away different next year. I just have to wait to get approval before I spill the beans. Thanks for your support.


SHHHHHH!:shh:


----------

